# طريقـــة وضع باسورد للشير بين أجهزة شبكه ال Xp ... بالداخل ..



## mina1 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

باسم الثالوث الاقدس

سأقوم بشرح كيفية وضع باسورد للشير بين أجهزة شبكه ال XP 

وهذه الطريقه فعاله و لا يشترط أن تكون مقسم Fat أو NTES .

ولتنفيذ ذلك أتبعوا الخطوات التاليه

1- نضغط على Start







2- ثم نضغط على Run






3- وهنا ستظهر لنا النافذه التاليه نكتب بها control userpasswords2






4- وهنا ستظهر لنا النافذه التاليه






5- وعقب الضغط على reset password ستظهر لنا النافذه التاليه







وبهذه الخطوات البسيطه نكون قد قمنا بوضع باسورد على الشير بين أجهزة الشبكه . 

مع مراعاة التالى

= تكرار ذات الخطوات على كافة الأجهزه التى تريد حمايتها بباسورد .

= أن نافذة طلب أدخال الباسورد ستظهر لمن يريد الدخول إلى الجهاز فقط وليس لكلاهما .

ملاحظه

عند وصولكم  للخطوه الرابعه قد تفاجئوا بعدم وجود Guest فى القائمه

كما هو واضح فى الصوره التاليه






ومعنى هذا أن حساب ال Guest مغلق

ولتفعيل حساب ال Guest وأضافته للقائمه عليكم  أتباع ما يلى 

1- نذهب إلى ال Control Panel

2- نضغط ضغطاً مزدوجاً على User Acconts






3- وهنا ستظهر لنا نافذه تجدوا فى نهايتها هذه العباره Guest Accont Is Off

نقوم بالضغط على هذه العباره للبدء فى تغيير وضع الحساب من OFF إلى ON .






4- وهنا ستظهر لكم نافذه أضغطوا على Turn On The Guest Accont وذلك لتفعيل حساب

Guest






= وبهذا نكون قد قمنا بتفعيل حساب ال Guest وأضافته للقائمه

كما هو واضح فى الصوره التاليه 






منقول للإفادة
​


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقـــة وضع باسورد للشير بين أجهزة شبكه ال Xp ... بالداخل ..*

استاذ و معلم و رايس قسم مرسي يا جميل علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## mina1 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقـــة وضع باسورد للشير بين أجهزة شبكه ال Xp ... بالداخل ..*

*شكرا يا ملك على الكلام الجميل دة
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## عمود الدين (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقـــة وضع باسورد للشير بين أجهزة شبكه ال Xp ... بالداخل ..*

*موضع جميل جدا دة انا كنت محتاج الطريقة شكر وربنا يبركك​*


----------



## mina1 (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقـــة وضع باسورد للشير بين أجهزة شبكه ال Xp ... بالداخل ..*

*العفو على اية
اى خدمة 
شكرا على ردك​*


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقـــة وضع باسورد للشير بين أجهزة شبكه ال Xp ... بالداخل ..*

شكرا يا مينا على الشرح​


----------



## ipraheem makram (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقـــة وضع باسورد للشير بين أجهزة شبكه ال Xp ... بالداخل ..*

_*شكرآ جدآ على الشرح الجميل دة​*_*بس فى حاجة انا لم هدخل على النسخةفى الاول هيديلى اختيارين اول واحد انى انا هدخل على النسخة على طول والتانى هيطلب منى كلمة السر علشان ادخل على النسخة صح 
عاوز اعرف اية الفرق انا كدة كدة داخل على النسخة سؤ كان بالطريقة الاول او التانية
يعنى الطريق التانية هيكون فى مثلآ ملفات انا مش هشوفى لو دخلت على النسخة بالطرقة الاول*
_*ياريت ترد علية لانى انا شوفتة ومكنتش فهمها​*_شكرآ​​


----------



## mina1 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقـــة وضع باسورد للشير بين أجهزة شبكه ال Xp ... بالداخل ..*



marcelino قال:


> شكرا يا مينا على الشرح​


*
شكرا لردك يا marcelino
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## mina1 (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقـــة وضع باسورد للشير بين أجهزة شبكه ال Xp ... بالداخل ..*



ipraheem makram قال:


> _*شكرآ جدآ على الشرح الجميل دة​*_*بس فى حاجة انا لم هدخل على النسخةفى الاول هيديلى اختيارين اول واحد انى انا هدخل على النسخة على طول والتانى هيطلب منى كلمة السر علشان ادخل على النسخة صح
> عاوز اعرف اية الفرق انا كدة كدة داخل على النسخة سؤ كان بالطريقة الاول او التانية
> يعنى الطريق التانية هيكون فى مثلآ ملفات انا مش هشوفى لو دخلت على النسخة بالطرقة الاول*
> _*ياريت ترد علية لانى انا شوفتة ومكنتش فهمها​*_شكرآ​​



*يا ريت توضح اكثر
انا مش فاهم قصدك
شكرا لمرورك*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقـــة وضع باسورد للشير بين أجهزة شبكه ال Xp ... بالداخل ..*

موضوع جميل جدا و منظم جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا مينا​


----------



## mina1 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقـــة وضع باسورد للشير بين أجهزة شبكه ال Xp ... بالداخل ..*

*شكرا لردك الجميل يا R0O0O0KY​*


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقـــة وضع باسورد للشير بين أجهزة شبكه ال Xp ... بالداخل ..*

الف شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mina1 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: طريقـــة وضع باسورد للشير بين أجهزة شبكه ال Xp ... بالداخل ..*

*شكرا لردك يا moslem20200​*


----------



## iam_with_you (18 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد معلم جامدة جدا الفكرة دى 
                                   ربنا يحفظك:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## medo_2mg (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل بجد ربنا يباركك


----------



## mina1 (18 يناير 2009)

iam_with_you قال:


> بجد معلم جامدة جدا الفكرة دى
> ربنا يحفظك:love_letter_open:



*شكرا لردك ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mina1 (18 يناير 2009)

medo_2mg قال:


> شكرا جدااااااااااااااا



*شكرا لردك ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mina1 (18 يناير 2009)

لوقا عادل قال:


> موضوع جميل بجد ربنا يباركك



*شكرا لردك ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اسرائيل وابوه (18 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل


----------



## mina1 (20 يناير 2009)

*شكرا لردك ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2009)

*شكرا ليك على المجهود الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

